# Estimating program for line and pole work



## kilowatt (Apr 7, 2011)

as far as I KNOW theres not a esting program just 4 poles / you have too put in footage / pvc / trenching footage / I HAVE hard hat electrical est. its cost is 60.00 $ a mounth on line try it you might like it / tell them . kilo watt sent you


----------

